# BART Train Derailment



## Blackwolf (Feb 22, 2014)

> CONCORD, Calif. —
> 
> A derailment at the Concord BART station that ended with part of a BART train hanging over the edge of elevated tracks had passengers scrambling to get to their destinations Friday evening.
> 
> The train, which was out of service and heading south with no passengers on board, derailed at about 6:30 p.m. just south of the station platform, BART officials said.





​http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/local/bart-train-derails-concord-station/ndYBz/


----------

